# additives? testing?



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Are there any supplements/additives that we should have for our planted tank? Also what are the extra things that we would need to test for?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

In addition to your test kit for PH ect... you should have a NO3 and a PO4 test kit. Fe test kits aren't reliable unless you pay through the nose for one. A TDS meter is a bonus but not necessary. CO2 kits are nice also but Co2 levels can be determined by using a PH/KH chart.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

It depends on what plants you have in the tank. Low light tanks need almost nothing.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks simpte, but whats no3 and po4? i believe NO3 is nitrate? also where can i find a ph/kh chart? as for the plants we will have a bit of xmass moss, temple narrow leaf, micro sword and rotala indica. how do we add nitrate if levels are too low? do we need any water additives or supplements for plants to thrive?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You shouldn't need any for the plants you have listed. (PO4 is phosphate). But If you want to add nitrate one of the better sources is KNO3 (which also supplies potassium). Http://www.gregwatson.com is a good source but there are many more sources. Greenlight stump remover is the same thing and can be purchased in many gardening centers or home depot.

A link for the CO2 chart can be found here.
http://www.uniquaria.com/articles/diyco2.html


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks simpte. i just figured that when we do a water change, we will loose some of the nitrates, and that would be bad for the plants. so we dont have to add it?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not with a low tech setup. There will be plenty still left in your water. The plants you have will not use it up faster than your tank produces it.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh ok, great! thanks :-D its still ok though if i add a fertilizer right?


----------

